# 1 camera, two computers



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

Is it possible to hook two computers by firewire to two different computers? Basically I would use some sort of firewire hub to connect the devices together. Is this doable?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Havalilsi :wave: Yep, it is do-able - There's a guide here with lots of info etc. or you could post this in the TSF Networking section :smile:


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

After re reading my original post I realized I used the incorrect word.

I meant to say is it possible to hook up one video camera to two different computers by firewire, using a hub to split the signal.

but I guess if we can hook up two computers together by firewire, then it should not be a problem to connect my camera to two separate computers at the same time.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never tried it with Firewire, but it should be possible - I suspect the camera might well appear as an external-drive in the 2 Win-Explorer (I don't have a vid-cam, but my digi-cam does), allowing you to just drag the files across to wherever they need to live.

I'm not sure if the files can be copied simultaneously to the 2 PC's or not, you might need to examine the 'permissions' and Firewire network options etc.


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

I'm just so nervous when it comes to DV cameras and their firewire ports. I blew the fire wire port on two cameras last year before I realized the computer was killing them. One camera I don't use any more and the other cost $1400 to fix,:sigh: so I'm a coward when it comes to experimenting too much.

but I will try it with my audio box. If both computers can capture audio at the same time, then I'll figure it should work.

But the permissions thingy you mentioned has me thinking. Usually a capture program, takes control of a device, so I'm not sure another program will be able to use the same stream. Hmmm.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It might well be that you'll have to copy a file to 1 PC at a time.

Does the camera use a memory-card or hard-drive to store the files? If it's a card, you can get various-sized card readers dirt cheap nowadays.


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

I was planning on going straight out of the camera via firewire, live no taping. The camera is a mini DV camera, so the only way to get video out is by firewire.


----------

